# the list



## survivalguy (Sep 25, 2010)

we all have them lets list them all here start with

1.food ex(all food) and how you store it )
ramen noodles 250Pks
can corn 64 cans
green beans 64 cans
carrots 24 cans
pinto beans 350 lbs in metal trash cans I have a manual grain grinder
rice 300lbs in metal trash cans 
corn (dried) 2000lbs in metal trash cans
oats 100lbs in metal trash cans 
hamburger helpers 60 boxes
peanut butter 4lbs
pancake syrup 5lbs
ketchup 6lbs
mustard 5lbs
deer meat frozen with about 30 lbs of cow burgers I have a manual meat grinder
chicken noodle 48 cans
totmato 48 cans
sugar 35lbs in mylar bags in a 5 gal can sealed
corn meal 35lbs in mylar bags in a 5 gal can sealed
mashed potatoes 25lbs in mylar bags in a 5 gal can sealed

2. guns and ammo ex(all guns) and how much ammo)
..........(((first I have a llla bullet proof vest)))........
model 700 12 ga. 450 shells
a marlin 22 a speedmaster 22 and a winchester leveraction 22 with 6500 shells
38 special 500 shells
2- 9mms glock and highpoint 700 shells
mini 14 bad axx at long range 1000 shells
32auto for her 500 shells
22short 450 shells
also a compound bow and a cross bow with all their ammo

3. water water filters and how will you carry it)
Burkey filter with 3 sport bottles empty fruit juice bottles the big ones

4. camping equipment
tent 
hatchet 
knife 
camp stove and gas 12- 2lb bottles & 4- 25 lbs bottles
small backup barbcue grill 
fishing poles and tackel
fire starter
gloves
machede
survival knife
candles
lighters
underware
socks
campfire coffee pot and cooking pans

5 Medical supplies
steri strips 
sizzors 
gauze
bandaids
tweezers 
gloves
anti fungal
triple antibiotic ointment
diperrash cream
asprin ibuprofen
tylenol
eye drops

here is most of mine if i think of more ill ad it later Im startn to get sleepy


----------



## stratservecom (Oct 9, 2010)

You should try the Aqua Blox water. I have many of them. The military MRE's are hard to come by and you can only purchase the civilian ones. Have you ever tried the civilian MRE's?


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

Why would I want to give you a complete list of all my supplies?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BuggingIn said:


> Why would I want to give you a complete list of all my supplies?


Obvious Troll is obvious...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

BuggingIn said:


> Why would I want to give you a complete list of all my supplies?


I know that I wouldn't want to give a list either - I was surprised that the OP did, but, that is their choice. My list of food-storage is simple - I have some food stored. My list of gun-n-ammo is simple, there is something there, but, I am not telling everyone in the world (via the 'net) if I have rifles, shotguns, pistols or just air-guns. Close friends and family know what I may or may not have stored at home or in storage lockers.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have accumulated so much since I joined this lot that I really don't know what or how much I have?:scratch


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Why did the OP accummulate shells for his firearms rather than rounds?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We have some supplies put back true, but why would I go on the internet and bear my soul??? You don't know who is reading this. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Clarice said:


> We have some supplies put back true, but why would I go on the internet and bear my soul??? You don't know who is reading this. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


Agreed.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Supplies? What supplies? What do mean by that? 
Nothing to see here. Move along now.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*BOB*

I would tend to think telling whats in your or my BOB isnt going to come to something he will regret because it appears we all live hundreds of miles away from each other, The closest fellow prepper I know of is in here ..jayjay and Im sure when the crap starts to fly I wont be heading that way or jayjay this way..and Im sure survivalguy has his ducks in a row as far as his "goods" are concerned..I dont know how long anyone goes without rotating the foodstuffs in their BOB..but it might be wise to do that..as (for instance) Ramen noodles has oil in them rendering them good for about 1 yr..or so I have read..before going bad or rancid or whatever word you prefer..I have cans of meat, tuna (in oil  )..sardines..those pp/cheese crackers, jerky with cheese sticks, small cans of chunk chicken,ham,..small cans of the beenie weenies, potted meat, deviled ham..some canned fruit and dried fruit, trail mix..could go on and on..tell you what..you all can come on down and we could break open my BOB and have a party..I will even buy the beer


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

azurevirus said:


> I would tend to think telling whats in your or my BOB isnt going to come to something he will regret because it appears we all live hundreds of miles away from each other, The closest fellow prepper I know of is in here ..jayjay and Im sure when the crap starts to fly I wont be heading that way or jayjay this way..and Im sure survivalguy has his ducks in a row as far as his "goods" are concerned..I dont know how long anyone goes without rotating the foodstuffs in their BOB..but it might be wise to do that..as (for instance) Ramen noodles has oil in them rendering them good for about 1 yr..or so I have read..before going bad or rancid or whatever word you prefer..I have cans of meat, tuna (in oil  )..sardines..those pp/cheese crackers, jerky with cheese sticks, small cans of chunk chicken,ham,..small cans of the beenie weenies, potted meat, deviled ham..some canned fruit and dried fruit, trail mix..could go on and on..tell you what..you all can come on down and we could break open my BOB and have a party..I will even buy the beer


Hey, Azure.. I lived in Springfield, 20 minutes from Nashville for 57 years...and yes, I will not be stalking you---I will be guarding my stash I've been working on for 2 years here in Ky......:wave:

Paris...yep, too far to walk and if TSHTF...we'll probably be confined to our neighborhoods...:gaah:


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

Jayjay..I will be heading west or east as I have places I can go to..which one I will choose depends on how bad it gets..Ive been up in your neck of the woods once , I rem it because a friend wanted me to go there with him..and since I had never been I went..ended up picking up a 3/4 truck load of 50 lb bags of dog food for his store..I realize most if not all preppers tend to keep their preps on the sly...ppl, well my friends anyhow know about me being a prepper because Im always trying to get them to prep (lost cause)..but they dont have any idea of just how much I have and thats a good thing..that and I already informed them that to come knocking at my door in really bad times wouldnt be a prudent act on their part..having said that..I do kind of wish I knew some ppl that prepped locally..be nice to have or develope a way to communicate with each other when it happens..even a local get together I would go for as I like meeting likeminded ppl..exchange ideas and such..I think that would be sort of neat..meet one or two for coffee or something like that..NO organized meetings like a prepper Ho-down or bbq..but the way I see it now is we all are a little too loose knit..wouldnt hurt to tighten it up a bit as I see it..but then again I can just see it from my perspective..which my mama told me often isnt always correct..I wouldnt mind meeting some folks like say..here in Paris..prepping is sort of funny as most ppl who have something in common like to share those interests with one another, ie: fishing hunting bowling or whatever..preppers tend to be just the opposite..I find anyway


----------



## survivalguy (Sep 25, 2010)

why would I worry about posting it. Its just a basic survival list they are all over the web. Alot of my supplies has doubled now. A lot of you prob. have the same thing. no one would ever find me and if they did they would have a heck of a time taking it from me. wouldnt any of you defend yours. if you want a gun or ammo would you go after someone thats prepared for your arrival with guns in hand or hit the local gun, pawn shop thats has a camera protecting it. also the same with food they will hit the stores and the weak. If someone comes on here looking to take someone else's supplies all of us is in the same boat really just because u didnt post doest mean you dont have just as much or more, heck your on here so they already know you have it. and they can find you just as easy as they can find me. but really I dont plan on stoping, Im not worried about somene taking mine Im worried about not having enough. if a crying, starving child comes up begging I couldnt turn my back on him/her. and yes I know next time they show up they could have friends (good or bad) but thats why we are in a group of personal friends and family.


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

Put the word "checklist" into the forun search engine, you'll come up with some interesting threads.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, guys..last night at the church Christmas program during eating...I DID bring up storing with someone who goes to Sam's and promised to take me(never happens) and know what she said??

Well, in WWII they confiscated all food, etc and Greg says it'll happen here again if bad happens...I just stared ...then I said, if they can get past an HMR Henry, a 12 guage, a .22 Magnum, and a .32 pistol...they deserve my stored food.
But, they're gonna need my medical supplies too..:2thumbI didn't say that out loud--after all, I was in the Lord's house):ignore:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Again I would like to caution everyone about giving out too much information. You don't know who is reading these post, or how close to you they live. Prepping is a private matter. Share your ideas and wisdom, but do not give a complete list of your preps or bug out plans for your's and your family's safety.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

azurevirus said:


> I would tend to think telling whats in your or my BOB isnt going to come to something he will regret because it appears we all live hundreds of miles away from each other,


Sure, but you're only thinking of where members live...there are many non-members (lurkers) who are not registered and therefore while they cannot make posts, their locations are also not revealed.

One would like to think it couldn't happen that someone near us would be reading this and figure out who we are, with the thought of evil intent.

I agree with Clarice, so much I'm going to copy and paste her sentence: "I would like to caution everyone about giving out too much information. You don't know who is reading these post, or how close to you they live."

You just don't know. :dunno:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Clarice said:


> Again I would like to caution everyone about giving out too much information. You don't know who is reading these post, or how close to you they live. Prepping is a private matter. Share your ideas and wisdom, but do not give a complete list of your preps or bug out plans for your's and your family's safety.


Reread my post--
Will I die for my stored food?? NO.

Will I fight for my stored food?? YES.


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

I would be happy to give you a wish list of things i want. I wish i had....

200 lbs of freeze dyed veg with a 30 year shelf life.
100 lbs of planting quality hard red wheat berry with a 50 year shelf life.
25 acres worth of heirloom seed appropriate to region 10 year shelf life.

1 45 acp 1911 kimber.
1 45 acp 18" barrel carbine hi-point
1 12 gauge pump 500 Mossberg 32" iron sights smooth bore
1 12 gauge pump 500 Mossberg 20" scooped rifled bore
1 Remington 700 bolt action scoped chambered for the .308 
1 Springfield armory m1 grand iron sight semi auto in the .308
40 lbs of clays powder
2000 brass of each caliber <i like the nickel plated> 
the most commonly required replacement parts for the weapons and reloading press

i would like some dry pool shock 
a good ceramic water filter with replacement ceramic cartridges 
200 gallons water in 200 gallon plastic water barrel

A massive how too library on every subject that has been photo copied laminated and compiled into 3 ring binders.

A dune buggy style ATV that runs off diesel.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Good point on the parts for the reloading press. I need to stock up on decapper pins.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Reread my post--
> Will I die for my stored food?? NO.
> 
> Will I fight for my stored food?? YES.


This. I have more than some, less than others. Well, except for guns and ammo ... I lost all that stuff in a boating accident when the current administration took office ... :sssh::dunno:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

stratservecom said:


> You should try the Aqua Blox water. I have many of them. The military MRE's are hard to come by and you can only purchase the civilian ones. Have you ever tried the civilian MRE's?


I have purchased many Military MREs. I also have a couple of cases of the civilian types as well


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BadgeBunny said:


> This. I have more than some, less than others. Well, except for guns and ammo ... I lost all that stuff in a boating accident when the current administration took office ... :sssh::dunno:


that's MY story... & I'm sticking to it... :lolsmash:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I will list some things I wish I had, or had more of.
I am all set up for washing clothes by hand but I need more ingredients for making homemade laundry detergent and I need more clothes pins. I am not really sure how the kids go through over 200 of them in a season! :dunno:
I would like to get a hand pump for my well.
I would like to have more tomato cages, about 50 more.
More Tattler lids...a LOT more
canning jars...can you have to many of these??
two more dehydrators
a milk cow
a bigger garden area
a better apple peeler, corer, slicer 
to plant more fruit trees
nicer boots for the kids
a greenhouse
I really just want to move to a bigger house with a basement and more land.

And exactly how many heirloom seeds would it take to plant 25 acres?? :scratch


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

OMGosh PP ... I started a list of what I want so I could post too ... danged it is long ... now I am depressed. 

I should of bought a lottery ticket or two instead of those chickpeas ...


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

BB it would be awesome if you posted your list! It would give me more things to think about!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Here's a wishlist that was posted last year by one of our members.*

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f38/if-money-no-object-2765/

The short list:

The estate

Missouri Ozarks
Perimeter fence/wall/hedgerow w/crash resistant gates
Perimeter drainage/barrier ditch
Defensive landscaping w/dedicated tunnel connected LP/OP/fighting positions
Evergreen tree barrier-strip/wood-lot
20-year full cycle coppicing wood lot
Wild wood lot(s) w/usable wild plants
Wild meadow(s) w/usable wild plants
Wild marsh/bog w/usable wild plants
Domestic stock & wild animal grazing areas w/mobile fences
Purple Martin birdhouse colony on raise/lower poles
Bat house colony on raise/lower poles
Natural habitat located beehives
Heavy duty, multi-fuel, free standing incinerator
Private cemetery w/building
Earth bermed fuel tank bunker
Cistern system
Built-in house cleaning vacuum system
Antenna farm
48v Wind turbine
48v PV panels on all south facing roofs
Estate-wide security, fire, & video monitoring system components
Garden, orchard & greenhouse located beehives
Fruit tree orchard
Nut tree orchard
Berry & ground fruit patch
Vegetable garden
Spice & herb garden
Rock & mineral garden
Greenhouse w/fish tanks, mushroom cabinet, & outside rabbit hutches w/worm beds
Irrigation well & pumps
Garden utility shed
3 Woodsheds
Barn
Horse stable w/pasture/corral area
Dog kennel
Equipment shed w/horse drawn equipment
Modern Farming equipment building
General shop building
Ice house w/ice making equipment & storage
Curing/smoking/drying shed

The House:

Single story w/full concrete basement & useable height attic

10' ceilings (including basement)(basement w/5' earth cover + 36" crawl space)

Triple pane laminated glass windows w/laminated 1/4" hard steel & ½" plywood security shutters

Steel entry doors w/laminated ¼" hard steel & ½" plywood security shutters

12" thick inner wall w/staggered 2x6 joists w/6" Skousen bullet resistant outer wall

Sound and temperature insulated interior walls

Sheet copper roof w/300 watt PV panels on south facing roofs

All roofs have gutters feeding underground cisterns

Air lock entryways w/security shutters & decontamination equipment

CBRNE air filter w/heat & humidity intake/exhaust air exchanger

Armored roof top cupola

Attic armored gun ports

Crawlspace armored gun ports

Airlock Entry porches w/decontamination equipment

Whole house fire sprinkler system w/exterior roof & wall wash down sprays

Protected outdoor cooking/canning kitchen

Swimming pool w/fire pump

Large pantry

Laundry/sewing room

Large Mudroom/decontamination room w/bathroom

Private study w/comprehensive library

Nursery

Outside wood/coal heating units

Master bedroom suite built as safe room

Three regular bedrooms w/bath

Fifth bedroom w/bath set up to handle medical emergencies

Utilities room w/

Main water well & pump

Backup water well & pump

Water filter/water treatment system

City water/water pump selector valves

Water heater solar pre-heater tank

Water heater

Public utility/standby AC electrical power alternator transfer switch

Electrical power circuit breaker panel

Telephone wiring master panel

Cable TV/TV antenna master panel

Built-in vacuum system power unit

Zoned systems HVAC units

Workbench & cabinets w/household, plumbing & automotive tools

Three 48v battery banks w/charger & inverter

Exterior attached utility equipment shed w/

Lattice work brick walls w/fine screen lining

Drained slab/gravel floor

2 2'-4' turbine roof ventilators

HVAC system A/C condensers

HVAC system fresh air intake filters

Twin Standby AC electrical power alternators

Attached utility patio w/incinerator & recycle storage bins

Emergency shelter details

Underground location w/tunnel to basement, escape tunnel, & outdoor entrance

Dual camouflaged air intakes & exhausts

CBRNE air filter

Heat/Humidity air exchanger

Power feeds from main house plus independent generator w/external fuel tank

Communications desk

Vault for important papers, weapons, PMs

Bookcase/cabinet w/

Home emergency preparedness plan book

Event journal & record keeping book w/pen

Comprehensive reference book library
(emergency preparedness, post disaster survival & recovery)

Activities area/alcove

Kitchen area/alcove

eating area w/large table w/chairs (also used for other activities)

fresh water system

waste water system

garbage/trash storage system

Bathroom

Sleeping area/alcove

Storage room
__________________
Jerry D Young

*Now we REALLY have something to strive for!*


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:

Honest Uncle Joe, I was reading down through that list thinking to myself "That looks like something Jerry D Young would post".


And then I get to the bottom!! 

Pam ... OMGosh ... I am still hanging out at the front door every day looking for the UPS man and my Excalibur ... :gaah: I guess I could move on down and get something else while I am waiting, huh?? :dunno::lolsmash:

Hubby is home on his days' off so we have a bunch of stuff to do but I'll see if I can steal some time and post my "wish list" later. Ya'll have fun without me ... Stepford wife duties call! :gaah:


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Jerry's list is awesome! I will take all of that and then add:

A meat cutting building all set up for handling full size cows with stainless steel tables and sinks, all the meat cutting saws, and a the ability to hose it all down.
A home theater in the basement with 3D projector.
A large Holiday Room. It would be separate from the house and with a full kitchen and capable of seating 100 people for entertaining family and friends. Also set up for massive amounts of canning. Next to pond and outdoor pavilion with full outdoor kitchen. A huge playground.
An indoor pool with exercise room and full game room. 
A nice brick fire pit for sitting around and chatting and playing music. 
A fully insulated underground walk in freezer and refrigerator.
My barn would have at least two milk cows and beef cows. Not crazy about horses but my 8 yo wants a pony and cart!
8-9 houses...because I doubt all of my family wants to live WITH me. I would want one for each of my kids and then my mom and possibly (but hoping not LOL) my MIL. With underground tunnels between each house. 
A large craft and sewing room. 
Outdoor shower.
Shooting range.
A sawmill.
Basketball and volleyball courts.
A store front out by the road...outside of the barrier walls. So we could sell handmade items and for barter and trade.


Not sure what the Rock and mineral garden is for?? :scratch
I really like the idea of a Private cemetery with building...then my kids will never be able to get rid of me! Bwhahahaaa!!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Great lists! 

But since I didn't win the super lotto the other day, I'm now on Plan B...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> One would like to think it couldn't happen that someone near us would be reading this and figure out who we are, with the thought of evil intent.
> 
> I agree with Clarice, so much I'm going to copy and paste her sentence: "I would like to caution everyone about giving out too much information. You don't know who is reading these post, or how close to you they live."
> 
> You just don't know. :dunno:


I just joined this site & there are at least a handful of folks within 100 miles of me. :beercheer: You'd be amazed at just how easy it is to track someone on the internet down & exactly how much information is available on any of us. Kinda scary.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

Pam, nice list.

Here's my wishlist.....

A homestead and everything involved. Lets start with retirement in 20 years......


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

A wise old timer told me years ago that if you want to protect what you have--limit the numbert of people who know what you have. Wise advise for many matters in life.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I dont mind sharing my food preps list with others but it is quite a long one. 

I am one of the preppers within 100 miles of tsrwivey. We havent met, may never meet but I'm glad we both know each other is in the prepping business for our own survival. :wave: Our homestead maybe easy to locate, but it's gonna take some really high tech stuff to find us in our BOL.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Sonnyjim said:


> Pam, nice list.
> 
> Here's my wishlist.....
> 
> A homestead and everything involved. Lets start with retirement in 20 years......


 You know ... that pretty much sums up my list also ...

Although at my age I am starting to see the virtue of buggin' in where I already am. So my "list" is actually a "wish" list ...

In reality I am a lot more interested in making do with what I have now.


----------



## JerryCanMan (Mar 16, 2011)

So many awesome ideas and lists! It's good to know so many people are preparing. I will never understand why some people think emergency preparedness is crazy. I always ask, you keep a spare tire in your car don't you?....I rest my case.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

sailaway said:


> I have accumulated so much since I joined this lot that I really don't know what or how much I have?:scratch


same here.... If I did post what i have it would take an hour or more, and bore the $#%@ outta everybody.


----------



## paladinFL (Apr 15, 2011)

> 2. guns and ammo ex(all guns) and how much ammo)
> ..........(((first I have a llla bullet proof vest)))........
> model 700 12 ga. 450 shells
> a marlin 22 a speedmaster 22 and a winchester leveraction 22 with 6500 shells
> ...



Why 450 .22 short rds?
1000 rds for the mini-14 means he must be keeping them at a distance and does not anticipate a CQB since he has so few pistol rounds.
Must intend on doing a lot of fighting with that 6500 rds of .22 and the rifles.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

oldsoldier said:


> same here.... If I did post what i have it would take an hour or more, and bore the $#%@ outta everybody.


You're so wrong there--EVERY list I find on any site, I read, check, and those not checked get on my 'get' list....I appreciate those lists.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

JayJay said:


> You're so wrong there--EVERY list I find on any site, I read, check, and those not checked get on my 'get' list....I appreciate those lists.


Though I think I got it all covered, I find so much help from others lists. "Oh crap, can't believe I didn't think about that". 

Letting it be known what supplies you have is no big deal. Heck just posting here or being a member should say to anyone, "Hey these folks have stuff we need"......so why bother with the forum at all.... just :surrender: now....

Just saying....

JGW


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Many of you are getting ready for a one week, one month, six months, one year ....... or maybe a little bit longer worth of food....what will happen in the US will last for generations so that the best thing that you can have (after food) is silver one oz rounds.

Don't even think of trading or selling your wisky, guns or ammo......because... they will drink the wisky and then come with the gun and ammo to take what ever you have.


----------



## survivalguy (Sep 25, 2010)

1st of all that was when i first started going strictly off what i thought i would need for my area. then i got on here and seen a couple of small list and thought what a good way to find something i havent thought of yet may never think of. as for the questions 22 shorts are for my 22short small enough to put in my shoe. my mini 14 is a great long range gun and yes I will see them from a long way off but Its a great hunting rifle too. and as far as the 22 shells they are a cheap cheap ammo can use them for killing birds or deer and you must know nothing about 22s trust me if you get shot in the head with a 22.. 99% of the time your gonna die actually I hope I never have to use any thing on my list. But if your on here to bash any one of us then you dont get it and prob. never will. every area will have different needs so what works for me may not work for someone in the mountains.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a Red Rider bb gun and my secret decoder ring. Figure I should be good with that.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

200 boxes of dry cereal like Cheerios. I'll have to watch the expiration dates and try to rotate it. I might end up donating some of it if it's close to expiring.
52 cans tomato sauce
52 cans chili beans
150 cans of Great Value canned chicken, 12 ounces each, sells for $1.98 each
150 cans of Dinty Moore Beef Stew
100 cans of Tomato Soup
100 cans of Chicken Noodle Soup
100 cans of Split Pea With Ham Soup
130 lbs of rice so far
178 cups of Ramen Noodles so far
216 rolls of toilet paper so far
52 cans of peas, corn, and carrots (some more some less)
194 cans of various kinds of canned fruit like peaches, pears, pineapple
174 cans of Bush's Baked Beans (so far)
2 Mossberg Bantam 500 shotguns with about 150 or 200 rounds of ammo


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

To be or not to be......exchanging your cache' contents.

I think the wise approach is not to but rather to discuss items needed and the priority of which they fall under so that other preppers can fight through the maze of goods to get and the never ending list.

I think there are a lot of books and also lists out there as many have alluded to. Right now, this is good banter, etc. If the US economy did indeed collapse, there would be a lot of real desperate people out there as we all know. OPSEC is valuable IMHO.

If I can do OPSEC, why can't I have a good poker face when playing cards???? :ignore:


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

survivalguy said:


> 1st of all that was when i first started going strictly off what i thought i would need for my area. then i got on here and seen a couple of small list and thought what a good way to find something i havent thought of yet may never think of. as for the questions 22 shorts are for my 22short small enough to put in my shoe. my mini 14 is a great long range gun and yes I will see them from a long way off but Its a great hunting rifle too. and as far as the 22 shells they are a cheap cheap ammo can use them for killing birds or deer and you must know nothing about 22s trust me if you get shot in the head with a 22.. 99% of the time your gonna die actually I hope I never have to use any thing on my list. But if your on here to bash any one of us then you dont get it and prob. never will. every area will have different needs so what works for me may not work for someone in the mountains.


I stepped out in the woods beside my house one day. Two deer were near me. I didn't move, and they were stomping and blowing trying to get me to move. Shot the first one with a .22 short, and it dropped like a sack of taters. The second one ran maybe 20 feet, then turned around and did the same thing again, but I had put another short in my little bolt action. Shot the second one, and it dropped too. But, it only cut the hair on its forehead and stunned it. I had to dispatch using another method. The shorts did the job, but the real job was cleaning those two deer.....


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

My list always keeps growing. ATM, I'm trying to slowly round up fuel for the camp stove.  I've seen a lot of checklists, the problem is that most of them are Oregan Trail based. lol! I really don't know what I'd do with 100lbs of shortening. haha


----------



## drifter0069 (Jan 6, 2011)

im glad some people decide to post their basic supplies. It give noobs like me an idea where to start.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

drifter0069 said:


> im glad some people decide to post their basic supplies. It give noobs like me an idea where to start.


:2thumb: Right there with you.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

some of my friends joked that they could go shopping in my pantry. I will tell then that I keep so much because where I live I can't just go and pick something up last minute. plus I only go to town once a month.

a wish list is always nice but I find it depressing too. the list seems to get bigger faster than the I have list.


----------



## SNOTTY (Sep 10, 2011)

*I ask a question.....*

Everyone heard of "Survive in Place"? It's another one of those Pay for, training courses.........I just cannot bring myself to pay for one of those.

Again, to be vague, armed.......

I am looking to survive the zombie apolypse......(our code for crap hitting the fan). And the "Golden Horde".

In Kansas, I don't believe I am going to have the problems that you guys close to a big city will have. Looters maybe, but not fire throwing riots.

I am not one to overly obsess.......But, is there a short action plan that one can look at for free??

Working on Power and solar charging.

I am a ham radio operator and am well equiped.

Working on supplies.

Working on Small, quiet, weapons. I may take up a bow, I don't know.

Early warning system includes 3 CORGI's...........

I don't believe we have anything particularly bad to worry about for at least another year. But, I heard that Big O was advocating riots to boost his chances of winning again. That won't fly in Kansas, but, you never know.

I am just looking for a little guidance and pointing in the right direction.

If I am asking something that has been already posted, I apoligize. I don't have the time I used to for trolling the boards.

Chief engineer Snotty.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

:wave:
These are not the droids you are looking for....
:wave:


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

*my list*

the list 
find out who has "the goods"
find out where they live
get in car and join "them" for supper (the guest who never leaves):wave:

now, who wants to share their list with me? :2thumb:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

SNOTTY said:


> I am looking to survive the zombie apolypse......(our code for crap hitting the fan). And the "Golden Horde".


We call it "The Holidays"

When we go to the grocery stores we always get a little something and put it away for the holidays.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Like a turtle. Slow and methodical.


----------

